# first amtrak ride



## azfox_98 (Jun 22, 2006)

My husband and I just recently took our first Amtrak. With the soaring gas prices and the hassles of airports we thought this would be a good alternative. But we did not know how enjoyable and just down right fun. Yes, we had a few problems, such as toilets not flushing above 5500 feet. My husband and I were assigned to an older sleeper car. We had a wonderful cabin attendants going and returning. Food was excellent! The meeting and talking with people in the stations is great fun.

We are now firm train riders. And have been recommending to everyone since we have gotten home


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 22, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip. Which train were you on??


----------



## gswager (Jun 22, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> Glad you had a good trip. Which train were you on??


Southwest Chief (Flagstaff to Kansas City)


----------



## Timmy (Jun 23, 2006)

I am taking Amtrak from Vancouver to Union Station in LAX next week.

It's my first time to take a train to LA. I am from Manila and train is a thing of the past here. I am a scared but I look forward to the experience that is less touristy and am sure it will be something I will never forget.


----------



## Boxcar (Jun 23, 2006)

Timmy said:


> I am taking Amtrak from Vancouver to Union Station in LAX next week.It's my first time to take a train to LA. I am from Manila and train is a thing of the past here.  I am a scared but I look forward to the experience that is less touristy and am sure it will be something I will never forget.


Nothing to be scared of Tim unless you are afraid of mostly friendly and courteous people.....BD


----------



## azfox_98 (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe the name of the train was the Southwest Chief. I am planning our next train ride up the California coast line. We are converted!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 26, 2006)

Azfox, welcome to the Amtrak family. I have a Amtrak hat, Amtrak t-shirt and I go to the station in Lincoln NE (LNK) almost weekly to get more Amtrak magazines for when people go, "you know....that sounds like fun, maybe we should try Amtrak." I always have one of the magazines. (I just happen to have one in my vehichle)  Do this for US ok!?! Contact your representative or senator from your state. Mail them a letter, call them or e-mail them and tell them how you feel about "finding" Amtrak. I found Amtrak just 3 months ago, I wished I would have found it years ago. And I have contacted all my reps/senators in Nebraska. Welcome aboard!


----------

